# Ranch pipe fence painting



## marshotel (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, new to the forum and am wanting to expand to painting ranch entrances such as wrought iron or steel and pipe fencing as will be moving out to the country soon. Any advise from the experts on here would be great as to give me some ideas on what you charge and how you come up with your rates/good paint products for steel fences,primer etc. generally an education since this is a new area for me. Don't know if to bid by the panel,linear ft. number of piping etc. please any help would be so much appreciated as have been searching internet and not finding anything and this seems like a great forum for answers. Thanks for your help !


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

why not charge by the hour plus materials, How much are you worth? Good luck


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

Just finished 8000 linier ft of pipe fenceing sanded, primed, finished with sherwin williams industrial enamel for $2.00 a ft made a nice profit..
h.ope this helps oh yeh we used compresor and cup guns and our generator


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

profinish said:


> Just finished 8000 linier ft of pipe fenceing sanded, primed, finished with sherwin williams industrial enamel for $2.00 a ft made a nice profit..
> h.ope this helps oh yeh we used compresor and cup guns and our generator


any pics?


----------



## marshotel (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, nice profit on that 8000 L.F. fence


----------

